# Kazaa und XP



## Yasemin (7. August 2002)

Ich hab seit heute Windows XP auf dem Rechner. Und ich wollte Kazaa installieren. Am Ende der Installation sagte mir das Programm, dass eine dll sozusagen im Weg ist und Kazaa deshalb nicht installiert werden kann. Weil ich aber sehr vorsichtig mit löschen von dlls bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand von euch das gleiche Problem hatte und wie er es gelöst hat, danke schon im Vorraus


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Ich habe Kazaa Lite (also Kazaa ohne Adware) und es läuft prima.
Such einfach in Google, "Kazaa Lite"


----------



## Yasemin (8. August 2002)

Ich hab Kazaa Lite auch, komisch..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Welche DLL ist es denn, dann kann ich mal nachgucken.

Sonst setz ein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt und lösch sie. Wenn was nicht mehr geht, kannst du den Zustand ja wieder herbeiführen.


----------



## DaKing (8. August 2002)

Klingt jetzt vielleicht ein bißchen doof, aber wenn du eine ältere Kazaa Version hast, installier die doch einfach mal. Spreche aus Erfahrung!!!


----------



## Yasemin (8. August 2002)

Es funktioniert, danke für eure Hilfe. Habt euch jetzt alle ne tolle Bewertung verdient, dafür dass ihr einem armen Mädel wie mir geholfen habt *g*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Danke, wäre nett.


----------



## Yasemin (9. August 2002)

Wieso kann ich nicht bewerten, ich krieg immer die Meldung

*Kein gültiges Mitglied zur Bewertung angegeben!*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

Das ist noch ein kleiner Bug in der V3. Du darfst nicht ne 5 anwählen und danach auf GO klicken. Einfach nur die 5 anwählen dann gehts.

Frag mich nicht wieso...


----------

